# Can't scan local channels on 722



## mhavens (Jan 15, 2008)

I just upgraded our 211 to the 722, and wasn't home when the technician set it up. We only have one TV, but he set it up in Dual mode, and my wife said that he was puzzled that he was only getting the local channels on TV2. I have the HD antennae connected to the input on the back of the tuner.

I've switched the tuner to Single mode (so I can do PIP), and I get all the standard DISH channels, but when I try to scan for local channels, it doesn't find any.

I want the OTA local channels displayed on my TV1 channel guide (in yellow) as I used to have. How can I get these channels to appear on TV1? Also, is my TV2 remote useless?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Make sure your OTA anetnna is connected properly. Check to be sure it is in the right connector on the back. The connector for the extrnal remote antenna is very close to the OTA antenna connector and looks the same.

You can manually add a local channel and see if you get a signal on it.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Enter MENU - 6 -9 "HDTV Setup" and be sure that "Analog Type" is set to "Offair." If you have your OTA antenna input connected correctly, you should "Scan Locals/Add Locals." with success.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

mhavens said:


> I just upgraded our 211 to the 722, and wasn't home when the technician set it up. We only have one TV, but he set it up in Dual mode, and my wife said that he was puzzled that he was only getting the local channels on TV2. I have the HD antennae connected to the input on the back of the tuner.
> 
> I've switched the tuner to Single mode (so I can do PIP), and I get all the standard DISH channels, but when I try to scan for local channels, it doesn't find any.
> 
> I want the OTA local channels displayed on my TV1 channel guide (in yellow) as I used to have. How can I get these channels to appear on TV1? Also, is my TV2 remote useless?


Mh,
Are there two cables, one each connected to SAT1 and to SAT2 on the back of your 722?
If you only have 1 TV, there can be no "local channels on TV2." With the correct connections, it is not possible to see TV2 from TV1, whether in single or dual mode. I could see why the installer would be "puzzled."

Your 722 should be set in single mode.
On the back of your 722, you should have 
-2 satellite feeds, one each going to SAT1 and SAT1 (blue), which can either be two separate coax feeds, or one coax feed then split into two, using the Dish Separator.
-1 OTA feed going to TV Antenna/Cable In (orange)
-either HDMI or Component+R/W going to your TV

There should be nothing connected to
-Remote Antenna (green)*
-Home Distribution (yellow)
-TV2 outputs-show as a blue TV with a 2 inside it

*Once all is connected, if you enable shared view, you will be able to use the second TV2 remote to also control the 722 for TV1 viewing. (Menu >6 >2 >enable) If you plan to do this, you would first need to connect the small remote antenna to the Remote Antenna output (green)


----------



## mhavens (Jan 15, 2008)

boylehome said:


> Enter MENU - 6 -9 "HDTV Setup" and be sure that "Analog Type" is set to "Offair." If you have your OTA antenna input connected correctly, you should "Scan Locals/Add Locals." with success.


Yea, you win (something, I don't know, my gratitude, I guess)! The modulator type was set to HRC. I set it to Offair, and it sucked those puppies right in. Thanks!


----------



## mhavens (Jan 15, 2008)

Ken Green said:


> Mh,
> *Once all is connected, if you enable shared view, you will be able to use the second TV2 remote to also control the 722 for TV1 viewing. (Menu >6 >2 >enable) If you plan to do this, you would first need to connect the small remote antenna to the Remote Antenna output (green)


Everything is connected as you described, and I have it in Single/Shared mode, and the TV2 remote doesn't control the TV1. Any ideas? I did have to program the TV1 remote with the code for my TV to do volume/mute and stuff, but it talked to the receiver fine. TV2 remote won't talk to the receiver.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

mhavens said:


> Everything is connected as you described, and I have it in Single/Shared mode, and the TV2 remote doesn't control the TV1. Any ideas? I did have to program the TV1 remote with the code for my TV to do volume/mute and stuff, but it talked to the receiver fine. TV2 remote won't talk to the receiver.


I'm presuming you've changed the batteries, yes? Just because the remote will control a TV, which is done by IR, does not necessarily mean the remote has enough power to operate in the UHF mode.

Also, have you tried to change the address of the TV2 remote?


----------



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

it is my understanding that you can not view any off air hdtv channels that you get on tv1 on tv2 this is not possible you can record one on tv 1 and view that recording on tv 2


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Buzzdar said:


> it is my understanding that you can not view any off air hdtv channels that you get on tv1 on tv2 this is not possible you can record one on tv 1 and view that recording on tv 2


You are correct


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

mhavens said:


> Everything is connected as you described, and I have it in Single/Shared mode, and the TV2 remote doesn't control the TV1. Any ideas? I did have to program the TV1 remote with the code for my TV to do volume/mute and stuff, but it talked to the receiver fine. TV2 remote won't talk to the receiver.


Stand in front of the TV. With the TV1 remote, hit Menu-Menu to go to the System Info Screen. Then, on the TV2 remote, hit "record." This will sync the remote address of the remote with whatever the remote address in the 722 for TV2 was set for at the factory. If you want the remote address to be something else, follow the procedure in the manual.

Brad


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Bradtothebone said:


> Stand in front of the TV. With the TV1 remote, hit Menu-Menu to go to the System Info Screen. Then, on the TV2 remote, hit "record." This will sync the remote address of the remote with whatever the remote address in the 722 for TV2 was set for at the factory. If you want the remote address to be something else, follow the procedure in the manual.
> 
> Brad


Brad,
I "thought" Menu+Menu was a view-only page, and that you had to use Page 1 of System Information, entering via Menu >6 >1 >3 in order to change a remote address.
You can do it on the Menu+Menu view?


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Buzzdar said:


> it is my understanding that you can not view any off air hdtv channels that you get on tv1 on tv2 this is not possible you can record one on tv 1 and view that recording on tv 2





Ken Green said:


> You are correct


Okay ... just to restate ...

Are you saying that for the 722, TV2 can NOT display live OTA HD?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

theoak said:


> Okay ... just to restate ...
> 
> Are you saying that for the 722, TV2 can NOT display live OTA HD?


It depends on the Mode. Single mode - Yes, you can display live OTA. Dual mode - No, you can not display live OTA.
The HD part is irrelevant.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

But, you can start recording the OTA program on TV1 and then watch the recorded program near live on TV2.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> But, you can start recording the OTA program on TV1 and then watch the recorded program near live on TV2.


That is too cool :icon_cool

So I can start recording an OTA program, and then go to TV2 and select that recording and start watching it?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes. Just like any other recording.


----------

